# Things that make you go AAAARRRRRGGGHHHH!!!!



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Came into work today, and the thermostat in the line's reach in is wonky. 2 cubes of shell eggs frozen solid.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

My walk-in is acting up like that. 4 lbs of basil and 2 cases of asparagus in the trash today.


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

Aaaaaarrrrgh!

My line freezer has the tendency to ... well one of the doors, if you don't make sure it's completely shut *everyfreakingtime* you close it will stay just a hair ajar...thawing everything inside.  Which means fried ice cream balls that look literally like milk and corn flakes, shrimp skewers that I can't rationally ever serve again and habanero-cheddar cheese sticks that have to be remade...which involves waiting for the bloody cheese to come in from the purveyor, as it's a special order...God, I'm screaming right now just thinking about it.


----------



## cookers (Jun 11, 2011)

Management still won't buy me an ice-cream machine! =( lol


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> My line freezer has the tendency to ... well one of the doors, if you don't make sure it's completely shut *everyfreakingtime* you close it will stay just a hair ajar...thawing everything inside.


 Hmm, you might be able to solve that with releveling.

Or it could be a door seal.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

When the dishwasher comes to and says,

"Eh!! Cheffe!! Come!!!Come quick!!! Is raining in the dry-store room!!!

OR

Driving the family car you haven't been in for a week and the wife says:

"Oh _*that*_ little little red "Oil" light? Don't bother with it, it's been doing that for almost a week now, and the car works just fine...."

I loved that car....


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Today, I had to stop the prep guy from storing the chocolate next to the ice machine's exhaust. I'm really glad I caught that arrrrrrgh moment before it happened.


----------



## hautesaute (May 31, 2012)

saying "sorry, chef" for something i didn't do, because i'm not throwing anyone under the bus. argh.


----------



## peloton (Jul 18, 2011)

The one table that comes in at 9:59, one minute before close....

Realizing that the one prep item you forgot to do is what you need the most in the middle of a busy dinner service and have to make it on the fly....

Modifications on tickets that don't make sense...


----------



## ari9 (May 5, 2012)

1. Line cooks that don't prep their lines completely.

2. Staff that complains about the time that customers comes in.

I've never undertood that one... and I wish I could.  Would it make it better to close the restaurant at 8:55? If closing time is 9:00 than the kitchen should be working till 9:00.

Ari


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

People who call off their shift five minutes before it starts as if it's any better than a no show.

Dave


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Electric power   When we have a blckout or lightening strikes.  When its not adaquate and you turn on a machine and the lights dim.Or when the breaker box is not labeled correctly.


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

@Meez ...I dunno.  The unit is old, and whereas it may just be a seal issue, the owner isn't willing to cough up the twenty bucks to fix it.  It's mainly just me using the thing right now, so I just keep a vigilant eye on it....just pisses me off.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

Complaining in general from anyone/everyone. Cooks,FOH, Prep guys, etc..  If you don't like the quirks and BS that comes along with working in a kitchen, move on.

Cooks that don't get orders started on time, thereby hanging tickets that should be gone 5-6 minutes sooner.


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

Cheers to that.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)




----------



## cookers (Jun 11, 2011)

hautesaute said:


> saying "sorry, chef" for something i didn't do, because i'm not throwing anyone under the bus. argh.


Sorry but I do not agree with this. If someone makes a mistake working with me, I call them out on it in front of everyone. If the head wants to yell about it, then it's his choice and it shouldn't have happened in the first place. It's a job and you can get fired at any time. Especially if they think you're the one making mistakes and you're just covering up for people. In your case, I would tell the head what happened and who did it, confront the person and show them a proper way of doing something so they can learn and make it easier for everyone to keep the kitchen going. If I make mistakes and I do all the time, I expect people to call me out on it. If people never showed me what to fix, I wouldn't be where I am.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Cookers said:


> I call them out on it in front of everyone... I would tell the head what happened and who did it


What is gained by calling them out in front of everyone? Telling them quietly on the side while correcting the mistake and showing the proper way will accomplish the same end result while strengthening and building the teamwork aspect with coworkers. Three musketeers, "all for one, one for all". So why publicly call someone out; unless you are Gordon Ramsey and it helps boost your TV ratings. Then to hell with the donkeys *&%@*^!!!!

Same question about telling the head. I understand that the head needs to be aware and kept abreast of situations; but that is *their* job.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Praise in public, punish in private.

The surest way to destroy morale in a work group is to ridicule any individual in front of his/her peers!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree, it is demeaning .  What is the point of embarrassing someone ? They will only resent you in the end, the very thing you don't want.

Petals.


----------



## cookers (Jun 11, 2011)

cheflayne said:


> What is gained by calling them out in front of everyone? Telling them quietly on the side while correcting the mistake and showing the proper way will accomplish the same end result while strengthening and building the teamwork aspect with coworkers. Three musketeers, "all for one, one for all". So why publicly call someone out; unless you are Gordon Ramsey and it helps boost your TV ratings. Then to hell with the donkeys *&%@*^!!!!
> 
> Same question about telling the head. I understand that the head needs to be aware and kept abreast of situations; but that is *their* job.


Through a text description it sounds harsh and I can agree with you. If I call someone out on something, I don't yell at them in front of the entire staff for everyone to hear. However I will confront them no matter who is next to them and that's what I meant by everyone. I usually do it in a jokingly manner also. Everyone I work with loves to work with me including the people I correct. How do I know? They request to work with me on the schedule. The only time I am actually aggressive and will yell at someone in front of the whole kitchen is when they are standing there doing absolutely nothing while on their cell phones while other people could desperately use their help. Sorry for the confusion and putting into more strict terms.


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

New one that struck me today:

A FOH person grabs a clean rag and wipes something minor with it, like pepper on the window, then throws it in the laundry basket. I lose my freaking mind.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

RBandu said:


> New one that struck me today:
> 
> A FOH person grabs a clean rag and wipes something minor with it, like pepper on the window, then throws it in the laundry basket. I lose my freaking mind.


Worse, when management gets sick of huge laundry bills, and starts rationing side towels.


----------



## powerviolence (May 19, 2012)

eggs sticking to the pan. my blood boils


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

the downturn in the economy that caused ALOT of decent establishments to close................. & /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif tough bbq ribs


----------



## alexalexnyc (Jun 24, 2012)

thetincook said:


>


Oh my god! What the hell is that?


----------



## alexalexnyc (Jun 24, 2012)

Coworkers not saying "behind" just as you take a step back into them!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

alexalexnyc said:


> Oh my god! What the hell is that?


That horrifingly pale thing is just my arm. No need to fear.

The object is the handle/nozzle of the spray wand in the dish pit. Encrusting it is at least 5 years of soap and food residues. The crust was really thick in some places, around 1/16". I brought my dremel tool the other week, and used the wire brush attachment to get as much of the filth off as I could. It smelt horrible.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

The (insert whatever colourful adjectives you want here) pizza wrapping machine... the SOB threads like a serger but is an effing pain in the *ahem after the top is threaded and the tech dude we have to deal with it has no clue as to what he is doing (and he admitted that to me last week) so whenever it effs up and it is often we are screwed and we do what we do out of blind luck.... Last week, the head chef and I looked at the damned thing and we agreed it needed to be re threaded so we did it... sadly I wasn't sure how to thread the bottom of it and while he saw what i was doing it was time to call the tech so he did.  Tech was an effing a-hole... he was on me because we unthreaded it.... sorry dude but the effer was acting up and we had to start from the beginning... the boss called bulls*** and I backed him on that..   Last time I was at work it sorta worked and we are just dealing with it... I told the bosses that I think the issue is the roll of wrap and that it is spooled very unevenly...I sew alot and i have seen that with thread more times than I care to admit to..


----------



## steve walker (Jun 18, 2012)

alexalexnyc said:


> Coworkers not saying "behind" just as you take a step back into them!


praise that


----------



## braising cows (Aug 12, 2012)

The guy that is supposed to be servicing the ansul system sets it off 1 hour before service starts and all hot sauces are on the range. Best day ever!


----------



## iworktomuch (Aug 21, 2012)

Lazy, half a$$ cooks!  Cooks who call in thirty minutes before their shift, ppl who complain about the work load.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

People who complain all the time and who see evrything 1/2 empty instead of 1/2 full  and are pesamistic . Being like this could bring moral of entire place down.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Excuses.

Finger pointing.

GMC bailouts.

* oops. Sorry if that last one offended anyone. Tried to edit. So... I'll just add that it is just IMHO.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

*G*enetically *M*odified *C*ookies?? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


flipflopgirl said:


> GMC bailouts.


----------



## fts93 (Sep 1, 2011)

My new work place has such a sh*t pans. Only one pan is, which u could pan fried fish(Happily our chef promise to order new ones). And our gm(which is server too). When she comes to say about hundred times per lunch shift, "sorry i was forgotten to order this, can u get it fast"

Oh yes, i will get all so fast that i could, but could u please write your orders right?


----------



## poorpig (Aug 9, 2012)

Entitled little brats who have been working on the line for 2 months who question EVERYTHING anyone in authority says. "why?" Why? Because we said so. If you want to learn about something we're doing, ask an intelligent question, but asking why every 5 minutes just makes you sound like a 5 year old.

And the table of two coming out of the printer that has so many instructions it's a foot long.


----------



## spam (Aug 14, 2012)

When someone takes my tongs/towels/knife.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

PoorPig said:


> Entitled little brats who have been working on the line for 2 months who question EVERYTHING anyone in authority says. "why?" Why? Because we said so. If you want to learn about something we're doing, ask an intelligent question, but asking why every 5 minutes just makes you sound like a 5 year old.
> 
> And the table of two coming out of the printer that has so many instructions it's a foot long.


I'd rather have it all explained on the ticket so I don't have to run around asking 10 questions about said table.


----------



## foodslut (Jun 27, 2011)

when people need a job but dont want to work makes my blood boil

stolen towels, lippy line cooks, stupid servers, and half assed expeditors


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The new vegetarian (or vegan) prep cook who thinks they shouldn't have to handle meat.

Did you look at my menu before applying?

Goodbye.


----------



## matrunks (Sep 10, 2012)

a FOH who comes in with an empty bread basket and says HOT really loud so you get out of his way...


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

waitstaff who instead of scraping their plates into the garbage can, bang them against the side of the garbage can repeatedly!... how much stess do you think that plate can take? more than i can apparently......double aaarrgghhhh!!! waitstaff that are only nice to you because you are their meal ticket....forgetaboutit sistah...i ain't interested in your small talk...

joey


----------



## druehocker (Jul 24, 2012)

hautesaute said:


> saying "sorry, chef" for something i didn't do, because i'm not throwing anyone under the bus. argh.


I know the feeling.


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

stuff on the floor, using your towel to wipe your face, not consolidating product, dirty bain water, tape on containers in the dish pit


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Coming in on Monday morning only see the weekend shifts did not cover alot of the food..... in the garbage. It does not matter how many times you tell them, they don't listen and they don't label.

Petals.


----------



## r6zack (Jul 23, 2012)

Oysters, and everything associated with them. In our busy season we will go through 75lbs a night of oysters.. shucked to order... I have thought about completely stabbing through my hand while shucking to get a break from shucking oysters for a couple of hours. Also, serving coming up to your station / window and asking hey man what's the deal with that (insert menu item here) The deal is, if you dont see it in the damn window or on the expo table, then the shit's not up, get out of my face!!!!! 

I am 100% convinced that the expo position was created so that the kitchen staff wouldn't choke the shit out of the servers.


----------



## r6zack (Jul 23, 2012)

matrunks said:


> a FOH who comes in with an empty bread basket and says HOT really loud so you get out of his way...


I'm not FOH but I am 100% guilty of doing this to the FOH people if they are in my way in the kitchen. I'll have empty hands and come behind them yelling SHARP, HOT, FULL HANDS, SHARP, HOT!!! Just so they get out of my way. We do have a very small kitchen though, and for some reason some of the FOH staff wants to just stand aimlessly in the middle of the kitchen, right in our way.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Service staff or anyone else not dressed in chef clothing on the wrong side of the pass. They have learned now and dont do it anymore. Also I am really getting tired of 3rd year restaurant student that come for an 8 week practium and don't know basics like how many deci liters in a liter or how to work clean.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Lagom said:


> Service staff or anyone else not dressed in chef clothing on the wrong side of the pass. They have learned now and dont do it anymore. Also I am really getting tired of 3rd year restaurant student that come for an 8 week practium and don't know basics like how many deci liters in a liter or how to work clean.


Had a busser who kept cutting through the line instead of going around. No matter how many times the Executive Sous Chef told him to go around, explained the danger, etc., he continued to cut through.

Then one day the Chef saw him coming out of the corner of his eye and tagged him on the neck with a sheetpan fresh out of the oven.

"Ï'm so sorry, I didn't expect anyone to be there".

He went around from that day forward.


----------



## oysterhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Spoons left in tubs, prep not being labelled and dated and FOH standing around chatting or trying to nab food from the pass. 

Oh, and hello! This is my first post!


----------

